# Worst Cover Songs



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

What were the worst cover songs in your opinion? Like William Hung, but less hilarious. Stuff that pales compared to the originals. Here are a few of mine


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

U2 - Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival). Musically charmless and Bono singlehandedly turns one of the great time-in-a-bottle counter-culture songs into nothing less than a personal manifesto reeking of sanctimonious smugness. Pretty much like a lot of U2's own material, then.

UB40 and Chrissie Hynde - I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher). Just one example from a band who ran out of their own ideas long before running out of the need to hog the charts with a series of cover versions done in their trademark powder-puff reggae-lite style. Reggae for people who don't like reggae.

Far Corporation - Stairway to Heaven (Led Zeppelin). Gut-wrenchingly terrible - no other way to describe it.

Anything by Shaggy. All this annoying no-mark ever seems to do is take other peoples' songs and bellow incomprehensible gibberish over the top of them.​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yea, my kinda thread


----------

